# Could I pull this off with tights/skinny jeans??? PIC



## SweetCheeks (Feb 13, 2010)

.....


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 13, 2010)

.....


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 13, 2010)

I think it would be better with Tights


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 13, 2010)

i think u could pull it off with dark skinny jeans and wear a cute little blazer with it ...


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 13, 2010)

it would be better with tights


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 13, 2010)

Grey tights and some hot metallic shoes would be lovely!

Last year when I went to a formal holiday party, I wore leggings underneath my tights, haha. No one was the wiser...or you could wear some fleece-lined tights if you can find them! Much warmer.


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tights! It's Valentine's Day... Save the jeans for Earth Day!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 14, 2010)

Tights. Jeans might look too buky with the dress


----------



## Junkie (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree with the grey tights above ^^^ I thought the exact same thing. Maybe with some tall boots and an oversized wrap to cover up and arrange different ways for more or less coverage.


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Feb 17, 2010)

black tights and boots


----------

